# An Aftermarket Retrofit Riving Knife Does Exist...



## a1Jim

super Review Scott your always on top of saws and accessories.well done.


----------



## mrg

Knotscott,

Looks like a great product. You must of purchased this when he first made them, I went to his website and the store link doesn't work and the site has not been updated in a while except for the copy write date at the bottom.

Do you know if he still makes these? Maybe I was at the wrong site.

But none the less thanks for the review it looks like a good product.


----------



## childress

The link is bad, found it at theborkstore.com... A little pricey for what it is. I guess you can do that if you have the only one of it's kind


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Thanks for the info. What a shame it doesn't list the Ridgid Table saws, there must be few thousands out there.


----------



## knotscott

Sorry for not including the BORK store link…I meant to and forgot. Thanks for posting it Childress.

Barry - I don't know if it'll fit any of the General's or not. Bob could tell you, but those that I've seen have a cast blade shroud that would probably interfere with the motion of the riving knife. It's possible that the BORK would fit the GI 50-250 and 50-260, which are Taiwanese imports that are more similar to the Griz and Jets, but again, Bob Ross could tell you with more certainty.


----------



## Dusty56

Too pricey for my blood , but at least the shipping is included ! 
I'm going to have to stay with my splitter for now. Thanks for the review : )


----------



## Kerux

The price is nuts! He needs to sell his idea/patent to someone who can market and make much cheaper.


----------



## hokieman

Good ole capitalism will bring the price down. Some others will design a bolt on riviing knife and it will be less than $125. I agree with Dusty. Splitter for now.


----------



## Newton

$125 and you have to sign a waiver to boot! I'll pass.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Abbott

*$125 and you have to sign a waiver to boot! I'll pass.*
----------------------

/agrees with *Don*.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## knotscott

I'm surprised at the number of comments about price. Stationary splitters like the Biese and Merlin range from $140-$200. This one moves with the blade and has a 100% money back guarantee, including shipping costs. Mass production would undoubtedly lower the price, but due to the potential liabilities, I believe Bob's chosen to mainly offer these through woodworking forums, so the numbers are fairly small and are hand made.


----------



## dbhost

Excellent review like always!


----------



## lighthearted

i've been wanting to ask the question of how folks feel about the MJ Splitters ($15), are they as good as a riving knife? I am not crazy about the riving knife that came with my Hitachi table saw. looking for advice.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great review….
Biesmeyer makes a splitter that's quick release, and bolts into the holes that my blade guard bolted into. Its designed for my Unisaw, and the reviews on it are good. It doesn't move with the blade but its better than nothing. The only problem is that its $150.00! Overpriced, yes..but I will probubly buy one anyways…and

Barry…I love my Grrippperrr..I got the deluxe model…. it was on sale for around $50 and it blows away any "pushstick" I have ever used!


----------



## rrdesigns

MJ Splitters work well for the most part, but the small plastic pegs used to insert them into your throat plate sometimes break.


----------



## knotscott

"rrdesigns" raises an issue with the MJ splitters that I've read before. They've since come up with an MJ Pro splitter made from metal to prevent the breakage. They're a bit more money, but I think they're still quite a bargain.


----------



## Viking

Scott;

This look like a neat upgrade. What process did you use to increase the length of the blade slot on your ZC insert?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knotscott

Hi Rick - I used my TS and guided the insert along the blade using the fence for most of the cut, then trimmed it with a hand saw.


----------



## Viking

Scott;

Thanks for the info.

Rick


----------



## DocSavage45

Thanks for the post and review. Just got an old grizzly and I've been checking into kickback. More power more kickback. The BORK appears to mimic the newer riving knives. got a long detailed message about why no retrofit from grizzly. LOL!

Have any of the people who complained about cost ever had a power tool accident? I'd have you sign a release too. LOL! Saftey is a people issue?


----------



## knotscott

It's worth noting that Bob Ross has made some significant changes to the BORK (as of early 2013). The material of construction is now stainless steel. As soon as the weather breaks a little bit, I'll snap some pics and give an update here.


----------



## DocSavage45

I did check the site. Two models offered. I'm doing cosmetic upgrade on my 1023sl grizzly bear, and have to add 220 circuit. Then the task of a splitter?


----------



## mrbreezeet1

knotscott said
"It's worth noting that Bob Ross has made some significant changes to the BORK (as of early 2013). The material of construction is now stainless steel. As soon as the weather breaks a little bit, I'll snap some pics and give an update here."

Did you ever get the new one and do a review of it?
I see the new one is a little more money. ($150.00)
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## knotscott

Yes! ....sorry I didn't post the updates here. Thanks for the reminder.
http://lumberjocks.com/knotscott/blog/35592


----------



## Grandpa

I agree that these are plenty pricey but I suppose I would buy from one of the other guys that backed off. What can they make a device like this for?


----------



## buildingmonkey

I have a unisaw with a shark guard, works great, but does not move up and down. Thick boards may rub on the guard. I also have a Hammer tablesaw, would be great if you could use an overhead dust collecting guard like the Hammer. It just has one bolt that fastens to the riving knife. The opening is for a 2" hose, but does work well.


----------

